# You know, Obama has semen ants.



## Mojo2 (Apr 21, 2014)

*You know, Obama has semen ants.*

Just watched this episode of Wilfred and heard this and couldn't stop laughing.

This is one of the best TV shows ever.



> Flaunting it in front of my face.
> Yeah, I hope you used protection.
> I wouldn't like for you to catch Bear's semen ants.
> Semen ants? That's the technical name for the colony of ants living inside Bear that sustains itself from the nutrients obtained from my semen.
> ...



Wilfred s03e03 Episode Script | SS




> TiedyeVikki	 6/30/2013 07:33 AM
> Semen Ants: The colony of ants living inside Bear that sustain themselves off the nutritional value of Wilfred's semen.
> LOL
> 
> ...



General Discussion Forum Thead: Wilfred on JamBase

Apparently this has some basis in fact.


----------

